# Chion added to our home- Help



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Last night I picked up a visitor, a 4lb chihuahu papillon mix, online there are names for this mix, like chion.
My co-worker left the island right away and I'm not sure if she is coming back. I dont want to get into the details, but it's not good.
Ellee is 2yrs old, smaller then my older chi's. Chelu was pissed and Harley wasn't happy either. Both of them started growling, but I had to remind them, who was the Master with a firm voice and sent them to their beds. They know when I give them the command BED, I'm not happy. Last night, I had Sandy wineing in her crate and Elle crying in my landry room. She has never been in a crate and when I tried to put her in it she went crazy. Poor thing has had her life turned upside down.
She is very loving, went right up to my husband and I giving us kisses and Sandy too. I'm sure she would have given Chelu&Harley but they would not let her approach them. 
This morning was better, they were all enjoying the sun in my yard. Thankful I have a fenced in yard. 
I am keeping her for now, hopefully things will turn around for my co-worker and her family. My husband has reminded me to not get too attached and if my co-worker doesn't come back we will have to find her a new home. He left on a business trip for a week so I'm home with 4 fur babbies.
How do you all do it with multiple dogs? I've had two chi's for 12plus years and in a span of a couple weeks I now have 4 fur babbies. Help or advise please?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Treat Elle just like the other dogs. She'll catch on quickly. I assume your husband does not want to keep her?? Too bad. I have 4 dogs in the house (3 chi's mine, and one Sheltie my roommates) The little ones are pee pad trained, and will also go outside. Mostly they are house dogs. Two eat in the pens they have, one eats on the table because of issues she had as a baby, and the Sheltie eats in the kitchen with the baby gate up. You already have control with your dogs, so just carry on like you are doing. The only difference is that I decided that pens were the way to go. They eat and sleep in their pens, with a little crate inside. Door is open during the day. One chi loves her pen and carrier she choses to stay inside it most of the day! I use washable human bed pads 34"x36" in the pens and a few around the house. I wash every other day (I have 11 pads) Good luck.


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you get some pictures,so we can 'see' Ellee? Thanks


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Enjoy your unexpected new arrival. Hey, in my personal opinion the more dogs the merrier!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Photo of Ellee playing with Chelu in the sun


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the photos!


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Any advice, trying to make Ellee at home, but I can't let her roam when I'm not home. She is pad trained but will go on my area rugs. I know she has had a big shock and transition, she is loving to my dogs and family, BUT she has separation anxiety which is understandable. Ellee was never crate trained and was allowed to roam and do whatever she wanted. I can't have her making a mess on my rugs, so I have tried a create, and even my bathroom, a little dog fence, a leash to keep her away from my area rugs at night. She will cry and bark all night. I want to keep her but this is too much for me. My husband is on a business trip and my parents came to visit and they are trying to help me too. We have had dogs, but we have never seen behavior like Ellee. I contacted a trainer cause I've never seen this before. I would love to keep her. But like I posted before my husband was already reminding me not to get attach, he loves our chi babies. I could see him fall in love with her too, but her behavior at night will make it impossible for anyone who is on the fence to keep her to change her mind. My family is trying to break her from this behavior. I have never rehomed a dog and want desperately to help this sweetie, cause even if I found her a new home, I would be afraid they will get fed up with her and find a new home.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, I don't know much but I hear you. Both of our chis were adopted as adults. One was easy and fit right in, the first was many sleepless nights and DH almost changed his mind. If I understand the situation, I would use a pen with pads and a really, really comfy bed, and then start to gradually crate train. I wouldn't put her in her crate, but put treats and a soft blanket in it and let her go in on her own, hoping she will decide it's a good place. Was she used to sleeping in her people's bed? That could make it a lot tougher. At least you have a bit of time while your friend tries to work out her situation. Best wishes.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Hire the trainer! My last dog, Bella, was an adult rescue. We were her fourth home. I knew, within an hour of having her, despite always having a dog, that one, her behaviour was beyond my skills, and two, WHY we were her fourth home. Anyway, I hired a trainer to come to our home once a week for three months. She turned out to be the....best......dog....I have ever had in all my years.

Point is, don't give up on her. It takes a special person, some investment of time, and a lot of love. If you give up on her she might go to another home with less understanding/experienced pet people and then find herself in a shelter or euthanized.

Please don't give up on her. Hire the trainer. And keep coming here for support.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have had luck with a pen with my small foster dogs. She should be there like a puppy, any time she is not directly supervised by or tied to you. Be consistent overnight so she has a routine. She may have been crying more if you were trying something different each night because it was another new and strange experience. Most of mine didn't cry more than a couple nights sleeping in the other room, but one needed to be in the same room with us to be quiet at night. If your puppy is not in your bedroom at night, maybe having them in the same room would comfort Elle a little and help her get used to the routine.

I agree with not forcing the crate on her so it will be a positive place for her. Hope this helps some!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I did have a trainer to help me with a FOUR dogs this week. The trainer shared that it appears as if she was left to do whatever she wanted and is very spoiled. Which I already knew. We worked on marking with commands with both Sandy & Ellee. 
Ellee is so friendly and loving. I had a big family dinner and she was loving everyone especially the children.
My old man & lady are stand offish cause they don't want to be bothered. Ellee was rolling around with the kids she had a big smile on her face.
My cousins fell in love with her. Their dog died two years. Elle was rolling around with her children 11 & 9 years old. My children are young adults and don't live with me. My cousin even asked me to talk to the owner and see if she can adopt her last night & was willing to send her money to help her out financially. I know she will taken care of, my cousin was so broken hearted when her dog pasted alway she never had the heart to get another dog into she meet Ellee last night and watching her children play with Ellee she knew she was ready for another dog. 
Well I didn't agree to anything, poor Ellee has had a lot happen this past week. i talked to her owner, she confirmed she isn't coming back to Hawaii and said she could use the money from my cousin Ellee has gone through a lot this week and last night was the first night she didn't cry or bark all night. We had her in another pen next to Sandy. So what do I do?? She isn't my dog officially.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Glad you found something to help her feel more comfortable at night!

Sounds like your cousin could be the perfect placement for her if they can put in the work to un-spoil her a bit. She will have a good home, and you don't have to be at odds with your husband!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

I would love to keep her, but my husband hasn't formed a bond with her since he is on his business trip and telling me he would rather get a puppy that we can mold & train, instead of un-train another dog.
Harley was a rescue and is now one of the best dogs we ever had but he's not up to it now. 
I know it will help my friend out financially and Ellee will be going to a good home. Plus my chi's & I can have play dates with Elle :kissing_heart:
Thank you again for all your support


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Glad to know she's going to a good home.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds like a storybook ending!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, it has been a trying week and wasn't sure what I was going to do? Poor Elle has been through a lot & hope this transition will be better fit for her. She will be the only dog and will have everyone's full attention.


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Aloha ??
Thought I add a photo of Ellee w/her new family. I meet my cousin @ Petco w/her kids. This is a photo of when my cousin told her kids they were going to adopt Ellee. 
Thank you again, everyone for your support - Mahalo (Thank you)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Very sweet picture. It looks like Ellee has a great new family. I'm sure you will look forward to your visits with her.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah, you did good! So happy you stepped in to help this little one. Now she can go on being spoiled as the only dog at her new home. I was so happy to read this update.


----------

